# TA-05 Carpet Setup



## JuggaloRC (Jul 21, 2004)

I just picked up a TA-05 and I'm looking for a good starting point to race on carpet with rubber tires (CS-27) and 19 turn motors.

thanks, 

Jason


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jason:

Check out the TA05 thread on rctech.net. there are a few setups posted throughout the thread.


----------

